# nachhilfe in SPS !



## masque-lecter (22 Juni 2008)

hallo leute !bin ein Energietechnik-student aus berlin ,und habe eine projektaufgabe  abzugeben !wer kann helfen beim lösen auch online !bin gern bereit dafür zu zahlen !
so sieht die projektaufgabe aus :

*Programmieren eines Ringspeichers (RING)*
Programmieren und Test eines parametrierbaren FB-Typ  mit dem Namen *RING, * der jede Sekunde die letzten n (³ 24) INTEGER-Werte einer (analogen) Prozessgröße abspeichert. Auf jeden Wert (Speicherelement) soll unter Angabe einer Adresse (Nr.)  zugegriffen werden können. 
_Hinweis:          Versuchen Sie die Lösung unter Einbeziehung existierender  Funktionsbausteine auch aus Nicht-IEC-Bibliotheken  oder mit der Deklaration eines eigenen Datentyps (Feld). Die Werte (Datentyp INTEGER) werden als ganze Zahlen im Bereich von 0 – xxxx eingelesen._


----------



## Ralle (22 Juni 2008)

Also Unterstützung wirst du hier garantiert bekommen, ob dir jemand die ganze Aufgabe abnimmt ...., wer weiß.

Hast du denn wenigstens eine Idee, oder ein klein wenig Übersicht über die Programmierung einer SPS oder stehst du bei Null?

Welches System, Step7, Codesys?

Welche Sprache sollst/mußt du nutzen? SCL/ST, AWL, FUP ?

Zuerst schau dir mal die FAQ des Forums an (Stichwort FIFO, LIFO), außerdem die Forensuche intensiv bemühen, ähnliche Dinge hatten wir schon des Öfteren.

Das Beste wäre, du fängst an, stellst deine Überlegungen und Versuche in der richtigen Rubrik ein, dann wird dir garantiert geholfen, Stück für Stück.

Verfügst du über eine SPS bzw. einen Simulator und eine Programmiersoftware?


----------



## masque-lecter (22 Juni 2008)

*hey Ralle*

hey danke für die Antwort !die aufgabe soll als FBD programmiert werden für STEP 7
ich habe zuhause das programm Concept wo ich ein bißchen übe !
also ein bißchen übersicht habe ich schon ,aber die Aufgabe überfordert meine Kenntnisse ganz klar!


----------



## Larry Laffer (22 Juni 2008)

Hallo M-L,
die Kunst des Programmierens besteht darin, nicht den großen Brocken zu sehen, der da vor einem liegt, sondern die Aufgabe in überschaubare Funktions-Elemente zu zerlegen und schließlich dann diese zu dem großen Ganzen zusammenzusetzen.
Diesen Ansatz würde ich dir (auch) nahelegen. Dann kommst du (wie schon von Ralle beschrieben) in diesem Forum auf jeden Fall zum Ziel - und zwar auch ohne Geld in die Hand nehmen zu müssen - und du hast es hinterher dann warscheinlich auch verstanden, was ja auch nicht zu unterschätzen ist ...

Gruß
LL


----------



## Sockenralf (22 Juni 2008)

Larry Laffer schrieb:


> ... und du hast es hinterher dann warscheinlich auch verstanden, was ja auch nicht zu unterschätzen ist ...


 

Hallo,

ist das nicht irgendwie der Sinn des Studiums? 


MfG


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (23 Juni 2008)

:sm12:





masque-lecter schrieb:


> hallo leute !bin ein Energietechnik-student aus berlin ,und habe eine projektaufgabe abzugeben !wer kann helfen beim lösen auch online !bin gern bereit dafür zu zahlen !..


Energie wird wohl in Zukunft geringfügig teurer werden.


----------



## forendiva (23 Juni 2008)

also ich mach das auch für geld! 

btw: pointer zeiger fifo lifo bringt hier schon einiges ... AWL sollte sitzen und mit bißchen gefummel, kannste dir die 1k€ auch sparen


----------



## masque-lecter (23 Juni 2008)

*problem gelöst !danke an allen*

hallo leute !die projektaufgabe konnte ich lösen  !
 danke für ihre kommentare und Hilfe !


----------



## Larry Laffer (23 Juni 2008)

Hut ab, das war ja einfach ...


----------



## vierlagig (23 Juni 2008)

Larry Laffer schrieb:


> Hut ab, das war ja einfach ...



hab heut auch mal drüber nachgedacht ... am schlimmsten für nen anfänger ist wohl die indirekte adressierung im instanz-db und damit dann den fifo zu basteln ... mit offset und hin- und hergerechne ... da verliert man schnell denüberblick, besonders wenn man nicht geübt ist...

@m-l
wie hast du es gelöst? den fifo im instanz-db oder einen globalen db dafür angelegt?
wie hast du die 1-sekunden-taktung realisiert?


----------



## masque-lecter (24 Juni 2008)

ja stimmt indirekte adressierung ist sehr aufwendig und je mehr zeit man daran verbringt desto mehr fehler ! vielleicht willst du einen blick auf ein ähnliches beispiel werfen und zwar im buch :
automatisieren mit sps 
es gibt auch vorschau unter :http://books.google.de
seite 570 bis 576 
ist auch mit programm dabei 
was den taktgenerator angeht ,haben wir einen aus einer laborübung vorrealisierten benutzt !


----------



## masque-lecter (24 Juni 2008)

*und*

habe vergessen das buch ist von von Günter Wellenreuther, Dieter Zastrow - 2005http://books.google.de


----------



## funkdoc (24 Juni 2008)

interesant wäre was damit gemeint ist...



> der jede Sekunde die letzten n (³ 24) INTEGER-Werte


----------



## masque-lecter (24 Juni 2008)

die aufgabenstellung ist ein bißchen komisch formuliert !
von der analogen prozessgröße wird jeweils jede sekunde nur einen wert genommen ,und der wird  zu den letzten 23 werte mitgespeichert (bei n=24)!


----------



## vierlagig (24 Juni 2008)

funkdoc schrieb:


> interesant wäre was damit gemeint ist...
> 
> 
> 
> > der jede Sekunde die letzten n (³ 24) INTEGER-Werte



hatte die zeile mal ins notepad kopiert, da wurde aus ³ plötzlich ≥ ...das machte schon mehr sinn ... so sind sie halt, die neuen medien


----------



## Question_mark (24 Juni 2008)

*Soll ich antworten oder nicht ....*

Hallo,



			
				vl schrieb:
			
		

> so sind sie halt, die neuen medien



Mach Dir nix draus, irgendwann kannst auch Du damit umgehen *ROFL*

Gruß

Question_mark

PS : Sorry, aber den konnte ich mir nicht verkneifen 
aber ich weiss, der vl sieht das nicht so eng ...


----------

